
TheFunded: Venture Capitalist Feedback Site Lets VCs In - mattjaynes
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/07/thefunded-venture-capitalist-feedback-site-lets-the-vcs-in/
======
nurall
The obvious thing about thefunded.com is they ought to be and will remain a
boot-strapped company, unless they are acquired by a 'VC'

------
nivi
If you pick your investors like you pick your restaurants, you deserve what
you get.

